# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  ههههام للجميييعع ... ولي

## نبراس،،،

اعلان هام :noworry:  :noworry:  :bigsmile: 
كتبت هههام علشان الجميع يدخل 
إلى الاخوه والاخوات الاعزاء مشرفي
شبكة الناصره الرائعة وإلى الاعضاء 
الكرام ولانني عازم على اداء مناسك الحج
في عامي هذا وفي ( كل عام ان شاء الله ) 
بتاريخ 1 /12 يوم السبت القادم
اطلب من الجميع برائة الذمه واستميحكم العذر 
إن بذر مني شيء أو تقصير 
ان شاء الله لن انساكم من الدعاء 
فلا تنسونني من الدعاء 
سأشتاق للجميع في هذه الشبكة
دمتم جميعا

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اخي قمــي .. محلل ومبري الذمـــة ... ربي يوفقك ويسهل دربك

نسألك الدعاااء
بالفرج القريب .. وقضاااء حوائج جميع المؤمنين .
وترجع بالسلامة إن شااء الله .

----------


## جنون الذكريات

تروح و ترجع بالسلامه

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 
_اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد_ 

_حجا مبرور وسعيا مشكور_ 
_تروح وترجع بالسلامهـ_
_وجحه مقبوله انشاء الله_ 

_السنه وكل سنه وانت بخير عافيه_ 
_وعقبالنا انشاء الله_ 
_او ما بدر منك الا كل خير_ _مسموح ومبري الذمهـ_
_ونسألكم الدعاء_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبري الذمة ومحلل اخي الكريم قمي 
تروح وترد بالسلامة يا رب 

لا تنسانا من الدعاء ترانا محتاجين 
وامانه امانة احملك اياها 
ادعي الى الأخت شفايف وردية بالذرية الصالحة 
والله يوفقك ان شاء الله 
وحج مبرور وسعي مشكور 
وبانتظار عودتك بفارغ الصبر

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوي قمي قلدناك الدعااء والزيارة 
تروح وترجع بالسلامه
لا تنساانا من الدعاااء 
دعووااااتك

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
بجد خـــــــــــبر حلووو كتييييير ويفرح امممممم لازم تدخل اسمها :embarrest:  هههه :wink:  اخووووي قــــــمي 
فرحنا لك وعليك بالف عااافيه 
وقلدناك الدعاء والزياره 
وحج مبرور وسعي مشكور واعمال مقبوله 
ان شاء الله ..تروح وترجع بالسلامه 
واسرتك الثانيه((احنا طبعا شبكة الناصره الرااائعه)
بنشتاااق الى تواااجدك واطروحااتك الممــــــيزه 
وبالاخص قسمي بينتظر وصولك بالسلامه 
ونطلب منك براءة الذمه ..
وآمااااااااانه خيي لاتنسنا من الدعاء 
يؤيؤيؤ خلاص ماخلصتِ  :embarrest:  :toung: هههههههه
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد

وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..

مُباح ومبرية ذمتك....بإذن الله..

قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة..
وتروح وترجع بالسلامة ...

حجٌ مبرور وسعيٌ مشكور وذنبٌ مغفور بإذن بارئكم..

عين الله ترعاكم..


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمت بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

فرحت لهذه الخبرية واجد
يارب ترجع لينا بالسلامة 
مبري الدمة
قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة
راح توحشنا

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أخي قمي
مبري الذمة ومحلل
وماشفنا منك الا كل الخير
ونحن أيضاً نسألك براءة الذمة ..
الله يتقبل منكم يارب
والله يسر اليكم الحج إن شاء الله
وتتسهل كل أموركم
وقلدناكم الدعاء والزيارة
ولاتنسونا من دعواتكم
أمانة اخي ماتنساني من خالص الدعاء و أنت في بيت الله ..
موفق إن شاء الله ..
وتروح وترجع بالسلامة ...

----------


## واحد فاضي

محلل ومبري الذمة أخي قمي 

ونوصيك إنك تدعي لينا 

ان شاء الله يرزقنا الحج 

السنة القادمة 

جميعاً 

ربي أسأل ان يتمم لك الحج والعمرة 

وتعود الينا سالم غانم رضا الله وبركات أهل بيت الرسول 

الأعظم صلى الله عليه وعليهم أجمعين 


تروح وترد بالسلامة أخونا الكريم

نسألكم الدعاء 

فمان الله

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*عليك بألف عافية أسعدني الخبر كثيرا* 
*من أول مادخلت المنتدى بعد طووول غياب لي*
*أن أرى مثل هذه الأخبار السعيدة ...*
*حج مبرور وسعي مشكور وتستاهل كل خير*
*خييي  قمي*
*قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة خصوصا في يوم*
*عرفة ..*
*وتروح وترجع بالسلاااامة وهالسنة وكل سنة*
*ودمت بألف خير*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
> 
> اخي قمــي .. محلل ومبري الذمـــة ... ربي يوفقك ويسهل دربك 
> نسألك الدعاااء
> بالفرج القريب .. وقضاااء حوائج جميع المؤمنين .
> وترجع بالسلامة إن شااء الله .



أميرة باحساسي
ان شاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء ابدا 
كل الشكر لكم ولدعائكم

----------


## نبراس،،،

> تروح و ترجع بالسلامه



 
منى قلبي
الله يسلمكم 
كل الشكر لكم

----------


## نبراس،،،

> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 
> 
> _اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد_  
> _حجا مبرور وسعيا مشكور_ 
> _تروح وترجع بالسلامهـ_
> _وجحه مقبوله انشاء الله_  
> _السنه وكل سنه وانت بخير عافيه_ 
> _وعقبالنا انشاء الله_ 
> _او ما بدر منك الا كل خير_ _مسموح ومبري الذمهـ_
> _ونسألكم الدعاء_



 ورده محمديه
*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 
*كل الشكر لكم ولدعائكم*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> مبري الذمة ومحلل اخي الكريم قمي 
> تروح وترد بالسلامة يا رب 
> 
> لا تنسانا من الدعاء ترانا محتاجين 
> وامانه امانة احملك اياها 
> ادعي الى الأخت شفايف وردية بالذرية الصالحة 
> والله يوفقك ان شاء الله 
> وحج مبرور وسعي مشكور 
> وبانتظار عودتك بفارغ الصبر



عفاف الهدى
وان شاء الله ماننسى الدعاء لشفايف ورديه
ولا ننساكم 
كل الشكر لكم ولدعائكم

----------


## نبراس،،،

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> اخوي قمي قلدناك الدعااء والزيارة 
> تروح وترجع بالسلامه
> لا تنساانا من الدعاااء 
> 
> دعووااااتك



 

 عوامية صفوانية
انشاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء 
وانتو لاتنسوني من الدعاء
 كل الشكر لكم

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صلي على محمدوآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
> 
> بجد خـــــــــــبر حلووو كتييييير ويفرح امممممم لازم تدخل اسمها هههه اخووووي قــــــمي 
> فرحنا لك وعليك بالف عااافيه 
> وقلدناك الدعاء والزياره 
> وحج مبرور وسعي مشكور واعمال مقبوله 
> ان شاء الله ..تروح وترجع بالسلامه 
> واسرتك الثانيه((احنا طبعا شبكة الناصره الرااائعه)
> بنشتاااق الى تواااجدك واطروحااتك الممــــــيزه 
> ...



فـــرح


 اللهم صلي على محمدوآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
الله يديم عليكم الفرح دنيا واخره وان شاء الله ما
ننساكم من الدعاء وانتو لاتنسوننا من الدعاء
كل الشكر لك خييه

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
> مُباح ومبرية ذمتك....بإذن الله.. 
> قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة..
> وتروح وترجع بالسلامة ... 
> حجٌ مبرور وسعيٌ مشكور وذنبٌ مغفور بإذن بارئكم.. 
> عين الله ترعاكم.. 
> 
> ...




دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
ما ننساكم ان شاء الله من الدعاء 
كل الشكر لكم دمتم

----------


## نبراس،،،

> فرحت لهذه الخبرية واجد
> 
> يارب ترجع لينا بالسلامة 
> مبري الدمة
> قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة
> راح توحشنا



شمعة الوادي
كل الشكر لكم خييه
وان شاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء 
دمتم بعين الله وحفظه

----------


## نبراس،،،

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> أخي قمي
> مبري الذمة ومحلل
> وماشفنا منك الا كل الخير
> ونحن أيضاً نسألك براءة الذمة ..
> الله يتقبل منكم يارب
> والله يسر اليكم الحج إن شاء الله
> ...



همس الصمت

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
الله يسلمكم من كل شر 
وانشاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء

----------


## نبراس،،،

> محلل ومبري الذمة أخي قمي 
> 
> ونوصيك إنك تدعي لينا  
> ان شاء الله يرزقنا الحج  
> السنة القادمة  
> جميعاً  
> ربي أسأل ان يتمم لك الحج والعمرة  
> وتعود الينا سالم غانم رضا الله وبركات أهل بيت الرسول  
> الأعظم صلى الله عليه وعليهم أجمعين  
> ...




 واحد فاضي
كل الشكر لك اخي العزييز 
وان شاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *عليك بألف عافية أسعدني الخبر كثيرا* 
> 
> *من أول مادخلت المنتدى بعد طووول غياب لي*
> *أن أرى مثل هذه الأخبار السعيدة ...*
> *حج مبرور وسعي مشكور وتستاهل كل خير*
> *خييي قمي*
> *قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة خصوصا في يوم*
> *عرفة ..*
> *وتروح وترجع بالسلاااامة وهالسنة وكل سنة*
> *ودمت بألف خير*



نسيم الذكريات
 الله يسلمكم وانشاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء 
في الحقيقه افتقدنا مشاركاتكم كثرا واللحمد لله 
على سلامتكم وعودتكم 
كل الشكر لكم

----------


## علي pt

مباح ومبري الذمة أخي ~
ولاتنسانا من دعاكم ،،

وأنت بعد ابري ذمتنا ~

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اخوي قمي قلدناك الدعااء والزيارة 
تروح وترجع بالسلامه
لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
وهالسنه وكل سنه بسلامه عمرك
محلل ومبري الذمه
موفق لكل خير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*تروح وترجع بالسلامه يااخوي*
*ربي يتقبلها بإحسن القبول*
*حجه مبرورة وسعي مشكور وذنب مغفور*
*مبريء الذمة ومباااح ماشفنا منك الا الخير*
*نســألك براءة الذمه*
*وطلب المغفرة والرحمة لي ولوالدي*
*خالص دعائك لنا وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات*
*بقضاء الحاجات وكشف الكربات وتسهيل المهمات*
*وان شاء الله ترجع بقضاء حاجتك*
*وتقر اعين احبتك*
*عين الله ترعاكم*
*اختك/شذى*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> مباح ومبري الذمة أخي ~
> ولاتنسانا من دعاكم ،،
> 
> وأنت بعد ابري ذمتنا ~



 
علي
اخي العزيز  كل الشكر لك
 وان شاء الله ما ننساك من الدعاء

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اخوي قمي قلدناك الدعااء والزيارة 
> تروح وترجع بالسلامه
> لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
> وهالسنه وكل سنه بسلامه عمرك
> محلل ومبري الذمه
> موفق لكل خير



دمعة طفله يتيمه
الله يسلمكم من كل شر 
وان شاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء 
دمتم

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *تروح وترجع بالسلامه يااخوي*
> *ربي يتقبلها بإحسن القبول*
> *حجه مبرورة وسعي مشكور وذنب مغفور*
> *مبريء الذمة ومباااح ماشفنا منك الا الخير*
> *نســألك براءة الذمه*
> *وطلب المغفرة والرحمة لي ولوالدي*
> *خالص دعائك لنا وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات*
> *بقضاء الحاجات وكشف الكربات وتسهيل المهمات*
> ...



شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*كل الشكر لك اختي الكريمه* 
*وان شاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء* 
*دمتم بعين الله*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرح ــبآ حجي :) ،،*

*تروحـ وترجعـ بالف سلآمهـ خيوو ،،*

*قلدنآكـ الدع ـآء والزيآرهـ ،،*

*ولاتنسآنآ من الدع ــآء خيوو ،،*

*حجـ مبرور وسع ــي مشكوور ،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## التوبي

*يا ساعياً للفرض يقضي* 

*أدعُ لنا في كلِ فرضي* 

*يسهـّل ربي ما قصدت* 

*وبالمثوبه إليك يجزي* 

*وتعود لمن كنت تُحبه* 

*الأهل والأحباب قصدّي* 

*أختم كلامي بالصلاة* 

*على سيد الأكوان جدي* 

*أخي قمي موفق في سعيك إن شاء الله* 

*حج مبرور وسعي مشكور* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *مرح ــبآ حجي :) ،،* 
> *تروحـ وترجعـ بالف سلآمهـ خيوو ،،* 
> *قلدنآكـ الدع ـآء والزيآرهـ ،،* 
> *ولاتنسآنآ من الدع ــآء خيوو ،،* 
> *حجـ مبرور وسع ــي مشكوور ،،* 
> *سلامي*



آنســـهـ كرزهـ;
الله يسلمكم وان شائ الله
 ما ننساكم من الدعاء
 دمتم لكل خير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *يا ساعياً للفرض يقضي*
> 
> 
> *أدعُ لنا في كلِ فرضي*
> 
> *يسهـّل ربي ما قصدت*
> 
> *وبالمثوبه إليك يجزي*
> 
> ...



التوبي
سيد الاكوان جدي بعد مو بس جدك
 يعني طلعنا نسايب بس انا ميرزا مو سيد    :bigsmile: 
اخي العزيز توبي كل الشكر لك ولعطر وجودك
 في هذه الصفحه دمت لكل خير

----------


## زهور الامل

تروح وترجع بالسلامه 
وقلدناك الدعاء والزياره 
خيوو قمي 
امانه ادعي الينا بالهدايه 
موفق في حلك وترحالك 
واعمال مقبوله يارب
موفق

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 
اخ قمي 
قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة وتروح وترجع بالسلامه 
وحجاً مبرور وسعياً مشكور وذنباً مغفور 
ننتظر رجوعك ومشاركاتك المميزة 
دمت بود

----------


## نبراس،،،

> تروح وترجع بالسلامه 
> 
> وقلدناك الدعاء والزياره 
> خيوو قمي 
> امانه ادعي الينا بالهدايه 
> موفق في حلك وترحالك 
> واعمال مقبوله يارب
> 
> موفق



زهور الامل
كل الشكر لكم وان شاء الله 
ما ننساكم من الدعاء 
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم 
> اخ قمي 
> قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة وتروح وترجع بالسلامه 
> وحجاً مبرور وسعياً مشكور وذنباً مغفور 
> ننتظر رجوعك ومشاركاتك المميزة 
> دمت بود




Sweet Magic
و عليكم السلام
كل الشكر لكم وان شاء الله 
ما نساكم من الدعاء
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## حلم لطيف

تروح وترجع بالسلامة يابن قريتي الغالية

ونسألكم الدعاء

قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة

هالله هالله في روحك ولا تنسانا من دعائكم الفاضل

بالتوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> تروح وترجع بالسلامة يابن قريتي الغالية
> 
> ونسألكم الدعاء
> 
> قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة
> 
> هالله هالله في روحك ولا تنسانا من دعائكم الفاضل
> 
> بالتوفيق



حلم لطيف
كل الشكر لكم ولمروركم في هذه الصفحه
ون شاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء
دمتم لكل خير يا اهل قريتي الغاليه

----------


## حساسه بزياده

يووووه توني داريه الحين إنشاء الله نلحق عليك قبل لاتطلع >>تره بكره السبت
أبغي دعوه خاصه ليي في يوم عرفه 
قلدناكم الدعاء والزياره

----------


## نبراس،،،

> يووووه توني داريه الحين إنشاء الله نلحق عليك قبل لاتطلع >>تره بكره السبت
> أبغي دعوه خاصه ليي في يوم عرفه 
> قلدناكم الدعاء والزياره



حساسه بزياده
كل الشكر لكم وان شاء الله 
ما ننساكم من الدعاء 
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## أُخرىْ

محلل ومبري الذمه,,والله يسهل لك كل امورك,,
وقلدناك الدعاء والزياره,,وعليك بالعافيه,,
والله يرزقنا,,

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم* 

*روح أخونا قمي محلل و مباح و قلدناك الدعاء و الزيارة و ترجع لينا سالم غانم*

*و شكرا*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> محلل ومبري الذمه,,والله يسهل لك كل امورك,,
> وقلدناك الدعاء والزياره,,وعليك بالعافيه,,
> والله يرزقنا,,



 
بسمهـ;
كل الشكر لك خيييه 
وان شاء الله ما ننساك من الدعاء 
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *السلام عليكم* 
> 
> 
> *روح أخونا قمي محلل و مباح و قلدناك الدعاء و الزيارة و ترجع لينا سالم غانم* 
> 
> *و شكرا*



 
أبو سلطان
كل الشكر لك اخي العزيز 
وان شاء الله ما ننساك من الدعاء
دمت لكل خير

----------


## سعودابوكاظم

حجة مقبولة أنشاء الله وذنب مغفور
ومبري الذمة

----------


## نبراس،،،

> حجة مقبولة أنشاء الله وذنب مغفور
> ومبري الذمة



 

سعودابوكاظم
كل الشكرلك اخي العزيز 
دمت لكل خير 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## نبراس،،،

للجمييييع شكر وتحيه 
تقبلو تحياتي 
اخوكم قمي 
في امان  الله

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

حج مبرور  وذنب مغفور 
وعليك بألف عافية 

وتقبل الله اعمالكم مقدما 

وقلدناكم الدعاء والزيارة 

وتروح وترجع بالسلامة

----------


## LUCKY

الله يوفقك اخي قمي 

و حج مقبول باذن الله 

و لا تنسانا من الدعاء 

الله يرزقك و يقضي حوائجك و يغفر ذنوبك 

و الله يوفقنا و اياكم الى الحج في السنه القادمه 

انا عازم على الحج هذة السنه و لاكن الزواج اخر الحجه 

انا شاء الله السنه القادمه اروح مع الزوجتي 

تحياتي

----------


## ام الحلوين

قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة وتروح وترجع بالسلامه 
وحجاً مبرور وسعياً مشكور وذنباً مغفور
ولاتنسنا من الدعاء خيي
بنتظار عودتك
ومع الف سلامه مصحوبين بعطرالصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## ملكة سبأ

قلدناكم الدعاء والزيارة  
حجا مبرور وذنبا مغفور ودعاء متقبل ان شاء الله 
وتروح وترجع بالسلامة

----------


## نبراس،،،

> حج مبرور وذنب مغفور 
> وعليك بألف عافية 
> 
> وتقبل الله اعمالكم مقدما 
> 
> وقلدناكم الدعاء والزيارة 
> 
> وتروح وترجع بالسلامة



 نوارة الدنيا 
كل الشكر لكم وان شاء الله
 ما ننساكم من الدعاء

----------


## نبراس،،،

> الله يوفقك اخي قمي 
> 
> و حج مقبول باذن الله  
> و لا تنسانا من الدعاء  
> الله يرزقك و يقضي حوائجك و يغفر ذنوبك  
> و الله يوفقنا و اياكم الى الحج في السنه القادمه  
> انا عازم على الحج هذة السنه و لاكن الزواج اخر الحجه  
> انا شاء الله السنه القادمه اروح مع الزوجتي  
> تحياتي



 
كل الشكر لكم 
وان شاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء
والله يرزقك الزوجه الصالحه والذرية ا
الصالحه يالله بحق محمد واله

----------


## نبراس،،،

> قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة وتروح وترجع بالسلامه 
> وحجاً مبرور وسعياً مشكور وذنباً مغفور
> ولاتنسنا من الدعاء خيي
> بنتظار عودتك
> ومع الف سلامه مصحوبين بعطرالصلاة على محمد وال محمد



 
ام الحلوين 
ان شاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء
 كل الشكر لكم دمتم لكل خير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> قلدناكم الدعاء والزيارة 
> حجا مبرور وذنبا مغفور ودعاء متقبل ان شاء الله 
> وتروح وترجع بالسلامة



 
ملكة سبأ
الله يسلمكم 
وان شاء الله ما ننساكم من الدعاء
 دمتم لكل خير

----------

